# Odd News Story



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here 

Atleast they didnt hurt it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tied to a tree?









Weird.

The snake in that picture doesn't look thick enough to me to be 23 feet long, for some reason... And I wonder how big the dogs were that it supposedly ate.

I'm always skeptical of sizes and accounts that come out of these areas as quite often they're exagerated to a great extent and proven to be false time and time again.

Still - interesting story.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

some of that is wierd 
-tired to a tree
-but what kind of guard dogs were they 11 full grown big ass dogs

cool article glad they didnt kill the snake


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

" ... a 7.1-metre-long (23-ft-long) python that swallowed at least 11 hounds before it was finally discovered by villagers ..."









Thats alot of hounds


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes that looks like a Reticulated Python. A dog is nothing against a snake that big and powerful. I feel bad for the dogs but the snake just looked at them as prey. Good thing they didn't kill it!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow 11 dogs holy crap


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, I didnt think the snake looked 23 feet long eaither but who knows.

Im not sure how long of a time frame it took to eat all 11 dogs


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've personally seen a pretty big retic and it looked a lot larger than the one in that pic... I can't remember how big she was, but it was at a local reptile zoo. At least I believe it was a retic.

(Maybe if Red Eyes is familiar with 'Hunter' at Little Ray's? I believe that's her name. It's the largest one they have.)


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

That snake is no 23 feet looks closer 2 15-16


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Amazing. Just Amazing.

How do they manage to tie a snake that has eaten 11 Guard Dogs to a tree without getting bitten?


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

nice find


----------

